# Types of food to feed crayfish



## LittleStewie (Jul 23, 2015)

So I was thinking about getting a crayfish for my fish tank, but I don't know what they eat. (I have done research on what kind of tank setup they need and all the other stuff) What would I have to feed the crayfish? Raw meat like chicken? Can they eat this: http://www.petsmart.com/food-care/f...36-catid-300039?var_id=36-27485&_t=pfm=search Algae wafers? Spinach? Live shrimp? Any food suggestions?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

What kind of crayfish? It can vary depending on what you get. They are scavengers, but what they eat will depend on the type.

If you are putting them with fish anything other than the dwarf varieties will try to eat your fish. Crayfish naturally are more vegetarian than carnivore though, so if you have a planted tank they can cause lot of problems as they will eat the plants and tear up the ones they don't like.

The dwarfs are much easier. They are territorial, but are find to put with fish and will only eat ones that are sick or wounded. They will pinch as long fins though. I used to keep CPOs and they literally would eat any food that goes into the tank. Shrimp pellets, algae wafer, blood worms, they would grab there's and carry it into the plants and keep it all for themselves. The dwarfs are pretty plant safe, but if it's too dense they may do some trimming. They will also eat snails.


----------

